# Gaining Size Help - Supplements



## Obsidian (May 10, 2007)

Hello everyone.  I am new to these boards, but I have seen a lot of people get and give really good advice over the last few weeks.  I have read often and tried to put into practice some of the great advice I have seen here and below is what I have come up with.  

I am really approaching my fitness in a ???whole??? approach.  I am trying to use diet, exercise and some supplements to maximize my efforts and reach my goal.  My primary goal is to reach 160 lbs by my 30th birthday. (10-1).  My current weight is 141 up from 135 4 weeks ago.  I don???t mind gaining some fat mass, as I know (or think I know) that that is natural when gaining mass and will work that off once I am at my target weight.  This post is directed at my supplement routine.  I will create a post in the training section and the diet section to get some feedback on those aspects as well.

I have included links as I am not sure that I will provide all of the information needed to provide feedback.  I am pretty new at this.  Let me know if you need any more information to provide a complete response.

Thanks in advance for the honest feedback.

*Daily*
Multi-vitamin

*Pre-workout*
GNC - GNC Pro Performance® Amino Burst 3000???
-or-
GNC - GNC Pro Performance® Amino 1000

*Post-workout*
Cytosport - CytoGainer(about ½ the recommended dose)
-and-
GNC - GNC Pro Performance® Creatine Monohydrate
-and-
GNC - Glutamine: GNC Pro Performance® L-Glutamine


----------



## soxmuscle (May 10, 2007)

Not a bad supplement regimen by any means, but why all GNC products?


----------



## Obsidian (May 10, 2007)

Truth be told...they were all on sale.  Got everything there for around $40.  I will likely switch to other brands/styles when these run out.  First I will be switching to powered Creatine.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 10, 2007)

make sure you eat before you work out.  Weight Gainer is a easy way to gain weight if you have a hard time packing it on.  how tall are you


----------



## emitecaps (May 10, 2007)

Eat tons of protein say 300grams minimum. I've yet to meet anyone who couldn't gain weight by consuming more protein.


----------



## Obsidian (May 11, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> make sure you eat before you work out.  Weight Gainer is a easy way to gain weight if you have a hard time packing it on.  how tall are you



I am 5' 10".  I usually work out around 6pm.  My last meal/snack before that is a MRbar at around 4pm.  I eat dinner after I workoutat around 8pm.  Do you think it would be a good idea to have another bar on the way to the gym at around 5:30ish?

I do use the Weight Gainer Cytogain after I work out.  I am trying to hit 3k - 3.5k of non-junk calories per day.

I just realized that I have a thread on my diet in the nutrition forums...I just hijacked my own thread.  LOL


----------



## Obsidian (May 11, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> Eat tons of protein say 300grams minimum. I've yet to meet anyone who couldn't gain weight by consuming more protein.



I don't eat 300g of protein per day, but I do try to get around 150 - 200.  I might try to increase protein intake some.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nni (May 11, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Hello everyone.  I am new to these boards, but I have seen a lot of people get and give really good advice over the last few weeks.  I have read often and tried to put into practice some of the great advice I have seen here and below is what I have come up with.
> 
> I am really approaching my fitness in a ???whole??? approach.  I am trying to use diet, exercise and some supplements to maximize my efforts and reach my goal.  My primary goal is to reach 160 lbs by my 30th birthday. (10-1).  My current weight is 141 up from 135 4 weeks ago.  I don???t mind gaining some fat mass, as I know (or think I know) that that is natural when gaining mass and will work that off once I am at my target weight.  This post is directed at my supplement routine.  I will create a post in the training section and the diet section to get some feedback on those aspects as well.
> 
> ...





while i do not think gnc is worth, if thats what you are getting, get the 3000 aminos, and take a double dose pre with carbs.
dont waste your money on glutamine.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 14, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend Glutamine for someone just lifting and trying to bulk.  It's mostly good for marathon runners like myself that use up so much energy in one go that having certain essentials in every meal is necessary.  In most other cases it's not going to be helpful.

For your pre-workout you might want a scoop of lean whey to bind with all those aminos.  The weight gainer is fine for your post.

Also I recommend a couple multivitamins, and a strong B-complex in the morning.  Take 4-6 fish/flax oil caps per day as well, EFAs are very helpful to muscle development and recovery.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2007)

emitecaps said:


> Eat tons of protein say 300grams minimum. I've yet to meet anyone who couldn't gain weight by consuming more protein.


the only problem that might occur is that the body has a set point in which excess will be eventually converted to bodyfat.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2007)

Obsidian, can we see your diet on a day's average? Sometimes fixing a diet will do wonders to gains and lessen the loss on your budget.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2007)

BTW, I'm a big believer in food being VERY anabolic.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 14, 2007)

If you consume 300 grams of protein, I wish you luck trying to score some poon.  You'll be cutting cheese like crazy, and these aren't just your normal passing of gay, they're deadly to the point where you don't even want to be with yourself.


----------



## juggernaut (May 14, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> If you consume 300 grams of protein, I wish you luck trying to score some poon.  You'll be cutting cheese like crazy, and these aren't just your normal passing of gay, they're deadly to the point where you don't even want to be with yourself.


----------



## workouttt (May 15, 2007)

I have recently purchaced creatine monohydrate powder from creatine.... is there a benefit to getting a micronized version? what do most amateurs use that yields the best and safest results?


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2007)

micronized means that it mixes better in a glass. Other than that, there's really no benefit over another monohydrate.
Creatine is safe no matter what. If you overdose on it, it will get pissed out. Just use 3 to 5 grams daily. Dont hypersaturate as studies have shown that there is no benefit. BE SURE to drink a gallon or more a day of water. This is crucial to creatine's success. Also take creatine with a sugary juice as it makes a better shuttle for delivery.  My success has always been to deliver creatine in 3g doses, twice. One preworkout, the other with the pwo drink.


----------



## workouttt (May 15, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> micronized means that it mixes better in a glass. Other than that, there's really no benefit over another monohydrate.
> Creatine is safe no matter what. If you overdose on it, it will get pissed out. Just use 3 to 5 grams daily. Dont hypersaturate as studies have shown that there is no benefit. BE SURE to drink a gallon or more a day of water. This is crucial to creatine's success. Also take creatine with a sugary juice as it makes a better shuttle for delivery.  My success has always been to deliver creatine in 3g doses, twice. One preworkout, the other with the pwo drink.



thx for the response.... any idea how I can get a measuring device to measure 3g and 5g's? One serving is supposedly a tea-spoon which is 5 grams, but I feel like that isn't exact... additionally, when should the water of creatine retention start being noticed?


----------



## juggernaut (May 15, 2007)

usually the good creatines come with some sort of measured device which most often equals a teaspoon, which equals 5g. Just remember to split in half. Or, buy a set of kitchen measuring spoons/cups. I get nuts come contest time with measuring everything.


----------



## Obsidian (May 18, 2007)

> Obsidian, can we see your diet on a day's average? Sometimes fixing a diet will do wonders to gains and lessen the loss on your budget.



Thanks for all the responses.  I have threads on my workout and my diet.  The one for my diet is here...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/79928-gaining-size-help-diet.html

I am doing everything I can to hit my 3000 calories per day.  I have been told that a weight gain shake (Cytogainer) is a good idea every day and not just post workout?  

Sorry if I have a ton of questions, but it just seems that for every question I pose I end up with 4 answers...all different...and some that contradict.  It is just tough to sort good info from bad, when you don't know the difference.  Thanks to all of you for your advice.

Oh yeah...


> If you consume 300 grams of protein, I wish you luck trying to score some poon. You'll be cutting cheese like crazy, and these aren't just your normal passing of gay, they're deadly to the point where you don't even want to be with yourself.



My wife digs me regardless. ..nevertheless, I am at around 150g of protein per day.


----------



## juggernaut (May 18, 2007)

thats why you are! Anyway, can you give me meal by meal action? Percentages dont mean dick to me.


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2007)

Where your protein is at around 200 g a day is fine.

Like juggernaut stated post your daily meals ie

Meal 1
2 eggs
3 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal
Blueberries
3 fishoil caps

P 30 C- 40 F-15

Meal 2
Protein Powder
Yogurt

etc


----------

